# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > SETUP´S de Aquarios >  RedReef

## Gonçalo Rio

Finalmente chegou cá a casa o novo "brinquedo" que vai albergar os habitantes do cubo de 91 litros e eventualmente alguns novos.

*Setup*

Aquario:          RedSeaMax 250D

Dimensões:      960mm x 552 mm x 665 mm

Volume total:    250 litros

Iluminação:      6x 39W T5 + 8 LEDs 

Circulação:       1 x 1200 l/h +  1 x 2400 l/h

Escumador:      RedSea 1000l/h agua e 300l/h ar

Aquecimento:   1 Termoestato Redsea 200W

Arrefecimento:  Teco TR-10 (com UV) + bomba de circulação Eheim Compact 2000

Reactor de Calcio: Deltec PF-501 + Controlador Tunze PH com valvula solenoide CO2

Ozono: Sander C50 + Controlador Tunze mv

Sistema Aquatronica constituido por: Controlador principal, power unit com 8 entradas , sonda PH , sonda Condutividade , sensor temperatura, sensor fugas de água, Modulo SMS , Modulo Ethernet , interface USB

UPS Ocean Zeus

*Invertebrados:*

2 Acropora Millepora

1 Acropora Tricolor

2 Montipora Confusa

1 Acropora Tenuis

2 Acropora sp

1 Acropora Eflorescens

1 Echinophylia

1 Catalaphylia Jardinei

1 Duncanopsamia Axifuga

1 Tubastrea 

1 Galaxea Fascicularis

1 casal de Stenopus Hispidus

*Peixes:*

1 Cirrhilabrus Jordani Femea

1 Cirrhilabrus Lineatus Femea

1 Salarias Ramosus

1 Blenniella Chrysospilos

1 Odontanthias borbonius

1 casal de Pseudanthias Ventralis

1 Labroides Vanuatus

----------


## Gonçalo Rio

Pois cá está a foto (estava neste ponto as 4:00h):

P1000130.jpg

----------


## AndreCardoso

Só acho que tens pouca circulação!  :Admirado: 

De resto fico á espera de novidades

----------


## Gonçalo Rio

> Só acho que tens pouca circulação! 
> 
> De resto fico á espera de novidades


São 14,4 vezes o colume do aquario.  Será o problema mais facil de solucionar caso necessário  :SbSourire21:

----------


## NunoAlexandre

> Só acho que tens pouca circulação! 
> 
> De resto fico á espera de novidades


pouca ciculaçao ? o aquário ja vem preparado com um voluma de 15x e mais que suficiente para manter moles a alguns duros .
este e um dos melhores kits do mercado 1w/lL e ciculaçao + que suficiente

----------


## AndreCardoso

> pouca ciculaçao ? o aquário ja vem preparado com um voluma de 15x e mais que suficiente para manter moles a alguns duros .
> este e um dos melhores kits do mercado 1w/lL e ciculaçao + que suficiente


Muito sinceramente sou da opinião de que uma boa circulação andará entre os 20 e os 30x o volume do aquario (mais para os 30x). Não tenho nada contra o kit mas penso que fica com pouca circulação, ainda para mais depois de colocada a RV para se ter um boa circulação por todo o layout; esta é apenas a minha opinião, de que circulação , DESDE QUE NÃO PONHA EM RISCO QUALQUER VIVO (coral ou peixe), nunca é a mais.

----------


## Miguel Pereira

Boa noite Gonçalo,

Gosto muito desse "kit" e vou acompanhar com atenção a evolução do aqua...

Parabéns pelo brinquedo novo e boa sorte.

Cumprimentos,

Miguel

----------


## Gonçalo Rio

> Boa noite Gonçalo,
> 
> Gosto muito desse "kit" e vou acompanhar com atenção a evolução do aqua...
> 
> Parabéns pelo brinquedo novo e boa sorte.
> 
> Cumprimentos,
> 
> Miguel


Obrigado Miguel  :SbOk: ,

Irei , como de costume, colocando aqui a evolução 

Abraço

----------


## Aderito Pereira

Kit Muito interessante... 

Posta mais fotos...

----------


## Machado de Sousa

Gonçalo, este novo projecto será concerteza um caso de sucesso como o cubo. Vou seguir de perto,e com todo o interesse, o desenvolvimento deste teu novo projecto. Boa sorte.
Abraço,

----------


## Gonçalo Rio

> Gonçalo, este novo projecto será concerteza um caso de sucesso como o cubo. Vou seguir de perto,e com todo o interesse, o desenvolvimento deste teu novo projecto. Boa sorte.
> Abraço,


Machado, obrigado pelas tuas palavras que revelam a tua personalidade simpática, amiga e sempre disposta a partilhar o teu know-how de 15 anos (penso que são 15, certo ?) com novatos como eu nestas "andanças".

Irei certamente pedir-te muitos conselhos ! 

Abraço

----------


## Gonçalo Rio

Cá estão novas fotos do aquário já a ciclar com foto periodo de 4 horas.

Já existe muita vida na rocha incluindo um caranguejo que "veio à boleia"  :SbSourire: 

Pormenores gerais

P1000132.jpg

P1000133.jpg

Habitantes:

P1000134.jpg

umas xénias

P1000135.jpg

Rocha:

P1000137.jpg

P1000138.jpg

Escumador funcionando:

P1000141.jpg

Centro de comando do aquario:

P1000139.jpg

Espero que gostem.

----------


## Ricardo_Barata

olá gonçalo! tenho também um red sea max 250. montei-o no dia 25 de março. Assim que puder, posto umas fotos, para todos verem como está a correr. aproveito para tirar uma dúvida: tens notado microbolhas no teu aqua? é que volta e meia, o meio fica com bolhas, e limpo todos os dias os filtros. tb checo sempre o nivel de água nas bombas e está tudo bem. é um problema que ainda não consegui solucionar, mas que ocorre com cada vez menos frequência. mais uma vez, assim que tiver um tempo, posto umas fotos para veres o meu. um abraço e boa sorte! :SbSourire:

----------


## Gonçalo Rio

> olá gonçalo! tenho também um red sea max 250. montei-o no dia 25 de março. Assim que puder, posto umas fotos, para todos verem como está a correr. aproveito para tirar uma dúvida: tens notado microbolhas no teu aqua? é que volta e meia, o meio fica com bolhas, e limpo todos os dias os filtros. tb checo sempre o nivel de água nas bombas e está tudo bem. é um problema que ainda não consegui solucionar, mas que ocorre com cada vez menos frequência. mais uma vez, assim que tiver um tempo, posto umas fotos para veres o meu. um abraço e boa sorte!


Viva Ricardo,

Nao tenho notado microbolhas no aquario, mas também não coloquei nenhum tipo de filtro ou esponjas que ele trazia porque são potenciais acumuladores de bacterias e eu em salgados evito ao máximo essas "componentes".

Na prática só verifico o escumador e o nivel de agua e até agora tudo tem estado a correr bem.

Põe então aí umas fotos do teu !

Abraço  :SbOk:

----------


## Machado de Sousa

Amigo Gonçalo, estou curioso e vou gostar de acompanhar de perto este teu novo desafio. Fogo à peça!

----------


## Aderito Pereira

Como já referi, acho esse Kit muito interessante.  :SbOk3: 

Podes dizer que tal é a nível de barulho? O escumador ouve-se muito ? 

Como não colocaste a espuma que vem com o kit deves ouvir a água a cair para o escumador é verdade?

Obrigado.

----------


## Gonçalo Rio

> Como já referi, acho esse Kit muito interessante. 
> 
> Podes dizer que tal é a nível de barulho? O escumador ouve-se muito ? 
> 
> Como não colocaste a espuma que vem com o kit deves ouvir a água a cair para o escumador é verdade?
> 
> Obrigado.


Viva Adérito,

Estava à espera de muito mais barulho. Não se ouve muito o escumador e muito menos água a cair.

Estás a vontade para o ver (e quem mais o desejar ver) ao vivo.

Abraço

----------


## Pedro M Gomes

amigo o layout está 5* um pouco mais de rocha e fika mesmo perfeito. como eu gosto... minimalista hehehhe  :Wink:  força vai postando fotos  :Wink:  

abraço

----------


## Gonçalo Rio

> amigo o layout está 5* um pouco mais de rocha e fika mesmo perfeito. como eu gosto... minimalista hehehhe  força vai postando fotos  
> 
> abraço


Viva amigo Pedro !

Agora só leva a rocha que está no Nano, nomeadamente umas reefplates bem colonizadas para suportarem uns corais  :Coradoeolhos: 

Abraço !

----------


## carlosjrodrigues

Boas caro amigo ainda sou novato nestas coisas, tenho um nano da sera com 130lt, queria mudar para maior e esse kit parece porreiro qual o preço e aonde o compraste?
cumprimentos

----------


## Gonçalo Rio

Entretanto os testes estão a dar bons parametros, conforme de vê da figura em anexo:

medidas.jpg


Para tal muito contribui o uso exclusivo de areia viva e cerca de 8 garrafões da NutriSeaWater. Tenho feito TPAs de 10% ao fim de semana e parece tudo estavel com as bacterias nitrificantes a executarem o seu "trabalho".

Essa estabilidade denota-se nos actinodiscus que vinham na RV bem como da quantidade de bicharada que se passeia alegremente pela RV à noite.

Já passei um pouco de rocha do aquario antigo, sendo que procedi à eliminação de algumas aptásias persistentes com o ferro de soldar  :SbSourire2:  (faz cá um cheirinho a lula queimada.... :KnSmileyVertTirantLangue: ).

Também deixei a RV durante uns 3 dias num bidon com circulação, reostato e escumador com o objectivo de eliminar algumas algas persistentes (mesmo com algum sacrificio de alga coralina).

Amanhã já coloco fotos com um grande pedaço de RV do anterior aqua (um reefplate).

----------


## Gonçalo Rio

Cá vão umas fotos com os leds noturnos (quando cheguei a casa tinham acabado de se apagarem as luzes):

P1000146.jpg

P1000147.jpg

P1000148.jpg

----------


## Gonçalo Rio

Pois então grande parte das mudanças já ocorreram e cá vai o primeiro conjunto de fotos.

O layout do lado esquerdo vai ficar um pouco mais elevado precisamente na metade esquerda.

Espero que gostem e como é óbvio aceito sugestões, criticas ,etc.
P1000155.jpg

P1000157.jpg

P1000158.jpg

P1000159.jpg

P1000161.jpg

P1000162.jpg

P1000165.jpg

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde

Gonçalo, eu pessoalmente não gosto desse layout e acredito que tu próprio também sintas que algo está errado.

Penso que esteja muito compacto.

Percebo a tua ideia, mas acho que não está a resultar.
Deixo-te uma dica, apesar de serem aquários com litragens diferentes, inspecciona o layout do Gil Miguel.

Penso que irás perceber que podes fazer melhor.

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Gil Miguel

Boas 

Pessoalmente gosto bastante do lado esquerdo do layout e não lhe mexia mais.

A parte direita, eu faria mais "explanada" no comprimento e profundidade do aquário, ou seja, faria o "monte" mais largo e profundo, e mais baixo, mantendo a separação com o outro monte.
Acho que ficará mais giro e com mais hipóteses de colocar corais sem ficarem amontoados.
Mas claro é uma questão de gosto pessoal.

De resto, parece-me bem e fica bastante espaço para os peixes.

Em relação á colocação de corais, como está actualmente, acho que ficas um pouco limitado.

Cps
Gil

----------


## Gonçalo Rio

> Boas 
> 
> Pessoalmente gosto bastante do lado esquerdo do layout e não lhe mexia mais.
> 
> A parte direita, eu faria mais "explanada" no comprimento e profundidade do aquário, ou seja, faria o "monte" mais largo e profundo, e mais baixo, mantendo a separação com o outro monte.
> Acho que ficará mais giro e com mais hipóteses de colocar corais sem ficarem amontoados.
> Mas claro é uma questão de gosto pessoal.
> 
> De resto, parece-me bem e fica bastante espaço para os peixes.
> ...


Têm ambos razão porque quando queria dizer direita disse esquerda ( não é nada político  :SbSourire:  ).

O lado direito está horrível (nada "natural" e com tudo ao monte , porque estou ainda a dar tratamento a RV que sobra) e como tal tava a pensar "puxar" a reefplate onde esta a Montipora Confusa mais para a esquerda e/ou para a  frente (e eventualmente rebaixa-la um pouco) e por mais do lado direito uma rocha que tenho num formato em "escada" que me permite colocar mais corais e dar a sensação de um monte mais alto que o da esquerda.

A ideia do Gil é excelente, mas infelizmente eu não posso usar mais espaço (pareçe que sobra muito, mas nem por isso)  porque senão os peixes andam à turra. 

Note-se que desta vez tive o cuidado de deixar bastante espaço livre dentro de cada monte (a Anthia anda sempre cheia de medo  :SbSourire2: ).  

Como vai ter uns 3 wrasses (a que la está mais o macho e eventualmente uma Anampses Femininus), esse espaço dá para eles formarem os casulos e descansarem tranquilos.

Conto ter novo layout do lado direito no Domingo (o lado esquerdo não vou mexer porque ficou muito bonito).

Obrigado pelos vossos conselhos e espero continuar a te-los !

----------


## Gonçalo Rio

Cá estão fotos já com o layout refeito, seguindo os conselhos dos companheiros de hobby :SbSourire21: 

Baixei a plataforma direita e de facto ficou bem mais bonito e os próprios peixes sentem-se mais "protegidos".

Como sempre os comentários são bem vindos.

P1000175.jpg

P1000177.jpg

P1000178.jpg

----------


## Pedro M Gomes

boas amigo... está 5* eu não mexia mais... agora é deixar crescer hehehhe  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  parabens

----------


## Paulo Jorge Rocha

:Olá:  Gonçalo
excelente aquario  :Palmas:  :Palmas:

----------


## Gonçalo Rio

> Gonçalo
> excelente aquario


Obrigado pelas tuas palavras Paulo.

Abraço !

----------


## Gonçalo Rio

> boas amigo... está 5* eu não mexia mais... agora é deixar crescer hehehhe    parabens


Obrigado e abraço amigo Pedro ! :SbOk2:

----------


## Miguel Correia

Olá Gonçalo,

Aqui ficam as minhas sugestões: 

Do lado esquerdo as frags parecem muito verticais, tirava das bases e colocava nas periferias da rocha (na diagonal) com o devido espaçamento, ao acompanhar a morfologia da rocha, dá um aspecto mais natural.

Do lado direito, parece um pouco fechado, mas pelo que li, tem espaços (pouco visíveis na foto). Quer parecer que o coral grande se ficasse mais para dentro (direita), não "pesava" tanto e conseguias um maior destaque para o prato suspenso, sendo um bom local para colocares mais corais. 

Cumps,
Miguel

----------


## Gonçalo Rio

> Olá Gonçalo,
> 
> Aqui ficam as minhas sugestões: 
> 
> Do lado esquerdo as frags parecem muito verticais, tirava das bases e colocava nas periferias da rocha (na diagonal) com o devido espaçamento, ao acompanhar a morfologia da rocha, dá um aspecto mais natural.
> 
> Do lado direito, parece um pouco fechado, mas pelo que li, tem espaços (pouco visíveis na foto). Quer parecer que o coral grande se ficasse mais para dentro (direita), não "pesava" tanto e conseguias um maior destaque para o prato suspenso, sendo um bom local para colocares mais corais. 
> 
> Cumps,
> Miguel


Vou experimentar a tua sugestão.

Thanks !

----------


## Gonçalo Rio

Algumas fotos de hoje:

P1000188.jpg

P1000185.jpg

P1000187.jpg

----------


## Nuno Rogerio

Boas Gonçalo,

... e fotos dos corais novos?

Quando partilhas com o resto do pessoal?

----------


## Gonçalo Rio

> Boas Gonçalo,
> 
> ... e fotos dos corais novos?
> 
> Quando partilhas com o resto do pessoal?


Viva Nuno !

Vou tirar fotos este fim de semana não só dos corais novos, bem como de um novo habitante que me tem deliciado pela sua presença, mas que está a recuperar de uma falta de apetite que teve assim que entrou no meu aquario.

Abraço !

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Olá Gonçalo,

Em breve vou fazer alterações no meu aquário e como tal aproveito para te perguntar aproximadamente que percentagem de rocha e areia novas introduzistes? Colocaste rocha viva ou rocha morta? Através das fotos é aparente que os corais SPS se estão a dar bem não tendo estranhado muito a alteração da iluminação LED para T5. Essa tua Anthia é espectacular, tenho a opinião sobre estes peixes que não se aguentam muito tempo no aquário ou devido às "guerras" entre indíviduos da mesma espécie ou devido à alimentação.

Quanto ao assunto da decoração tão em voga nos dias de hoje mas também completamente dependente do gosto pessoal e do jeito de cada um, (empilhar calhaus todos tortos não é uma tarefa fácil) a minha sugestão e contrariando a "moda" actual das duas ilhas no meio do aquário é cobrires de forma elegante, deixando buracos e bons locais para assentar corais, o vidro de fundo do aquário transformando-o numa "reef wall" ou o tão ínfame paredão de rocha que a meu ver faz muito mais sentidos em aquários mais altos do que estreitos acabando o aquário por ficar mais espaçoso para os peixes nadarem e conferindo-lhe um ar mais composto e natural a longo prazo.

Que palhaços estás a planear introduzir?

Boa sorte neste novo aquário

----------


## Gonçalo Rio

> Olá Gonçalo,
> 
> Em breve vou fazer alterações no meu aquário e como tal aproveito para te perguntar aproximadamente que percentagem de rocha e areia novas introduzistes? Colocaste rocha viva ou rocha morta? Através das fotos é aparente que os corais SPS se estão a dar bem não tendo estranhado muito a alteração da iluminação LED para T5. Essa tua Anthia é espectacular, tenho a opinião sobre estes peixes que não se aguentam muito tempo no aquário ou devido às "guerras" entre indíviduos da mesma espécie ou devido à alimentação.
> 
> Quanto ao assunto da decoração tão em voga nos dias de hoje mas também completamente dependente do gosto pessoal e do jeito de cada um, (empilhar calhaus todos tortos não é uma tarefa fácil) a minha sugestão e contrariando a "moda" actual das duas ilhas no meio do aquário é cobrires de forma elegante, deixando buracos e bons locais para assentar corais, o vidro de fundo do aquário transformando-o numa "reef wall" ou o tão ínfame paredão de rocha que a meu ver faz muito mais sentidos em aquários mais altos do que estreitos acabando o aquário por ficar mais espaçoso para os peixes nadarem e conferindo-lhe um ar mais composto e natural a longo prazo.
> 
> Que palhaços estás a planear introduzir?
> 
> Boa sorte neste novo aquário


Viva Ricardo,

Antes demais o meu obrigado pelos teus comentários e sugestões.  Eu estou tentado a subir um pouco uma das ilhas até porque os Wrasses gostam de buracos na rocha para formarem o seu casulo e dormirem.

Respondendo às tuas questões:

Só coloquei areia viva (100% nova)Só coloquei rocha viva (alguma do anterior aquário e outra foi adquirida)Usei agua da Caribsea no inicio para acelerar um pouco o ciclo (e resultou)Quanto à Anthia apenas te posso dizer que tem um comportamento engraçadissimo e é extremamente voraz na procura de comida.  Também é um pouco medrosa (pelo menos a minha :-) ). Ela só tem 5 meses no meu aquário pelo que é cedo para "cantar vitória".

Quanto a possíveis introduções de novos habitentes e tendo em consideração que "perdi a cabeça" e adquiri um novo habitante que irei colocar fotos em breve, prevejo a introdução de:

Um Jordani Macho (a femea está sozinha....)
Possivelmente um casal de Pseudanthias Ventralis que pura e simplesmente adoro pela coloração que têm e que à partida não devem ter conflitos com a Borbonius até porque têm colorações completamente distintas (achei um casal de Pseudanthias Prevalis , mas nem me atevo a colocar o preço aqui, uma vez que são as primeiras à venda na Europa).Os palhaços estão fora de questão por 2 razões:

Só gosto de Latezonatus que com o crescimento ficam um pouco agressivos;O Latezonatus que tinha deu-me cabo de uma Alveopora que era a sua "anemona privada" o que só confirma a minha teoria que esta espécie precisa de facto de uma anémona para se sentir segura e eu faço parte da "corrente" que não concorda com a introdução de anémonas nos aquários;De facto até agora (lagarto, lagarto  :Coradoeolhos:  :Coradoeolhos: ) os SPS estão-se a dar muito bem e uma Millepora que já tinha do aquário anterior está gigantesca.

Dada a introdução do Jordani, irei colocar hoje à venda o _Cirrhilabrus linneatus_.

Mais alguma duvida não hesites ! E se quiseres fazer uma visita estás à vontade e serás sempre bem vindo.

Abraço.

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Olá Gonçalo,

Gosto muito de peixes palhaço, se pudesse tinha 28 aquários com um casal de todas as espécies e tentava reproduzi-los. Os _A. latezonatus_ aparecem raramente no mercado, são parecidos com os _A. sebae_ e _A. polymnus_ mas mais bonitos, o David Saxby da Deltec tem um casal - ver aqui. Tenho um amigo que mantém também com sucesso um casal desta magnífica espécie.

Também já fui contra a introdução das anémonas nos aquários de recife, actualmente e por culpa de um amigo mantenho 2 espécies nos meus aquários: "Bubble-tip" (_Entacmea quadricolor_ verde) e Carpete (_Stichodactyla haddoni_). Estas 2 espécies são relativamente seguras uma vez que se movimentam pouco e mantém-se praticamente sempre agarradas à rocha. No entanto gostava de salientar que a situação ideal é o aquário não ter bombas de circulação ou estas terem protecções para não sugarem as anémonas.

Os bodiões são peixes engraçados e mexidos.

Estive em tua casa com o José Martins mas o aquário ainda não tinha água, retribuo igualmente o convite para vires até cá conhecer os meus aquários.

abraço

----------


## Gonçalo Rio

> Olá Gonçalo,
> 
> 
> Estive em tua casa com o José Martins mas o aquário ainda não tinha água, retribuo igualmente o convite para vires até cá conhecer os meus aquários.
> 
> abraço


Eu sei e lembro-me perfeitamente. Também gostava de ver um dia os teus aquários (já me disseram que são espetaculares).

Infelizmente estou aflito desde ontem, porque tive a semana toda em Madrid em quando cheguei e entrei na sala a temperatura era tão quente que quase se desmaiava.

Escusado será dizer que o aquário tinha chegado aos 32º, porque o chiller tinha avariado e enviava água quente em vez de fria.

Ainda estou a "medir estragos", mas pelo menos umas 2 acroporas ficaram em mau estado e uma montipora "foi-se".

Estou a estabilizar as coisas e espero voltar a colocar fotos dentro em breve.

----------


## Gil Miguel

Boas Gonçalo

Lamento a perda(s). :/

Tens Ar condicionado na sala? 

Não tendo, acho que ficarias mais bem servido (tu e a tua família  :Smile: ) e deixavas ao mesmo tempo de ter problemas também no aquário e evitar este tipo de acidente.

32º e só tiveste 3 possiveis perdas..mesmo assim foi um mal menor para o que poderia ter acontecido.

Boa sorte!

Cps
Gil

----------


## Gonçalo Rio

> Boas Gonçalo
> 
> Lamento a perda(s). :/
> 
> Tens Ar condicionado na sala? 
> 
> Não tendo, acho que ficarias mais bem servido (tu e a tua família ) e deixavas ao mesmo tempo de ter problemas também no aquário e evitar este tipo de acidente.
> 
> 32º e só tiveste 3 possiveis perdas..mesmo assim foi um mal menor para o que poderia ter acontecido.
> ...


Viva Gil !

Tenho ar condicionado portatil, mas as senhoras acharam que deviam desligar  :Whistle: 

Para resolver a situação já cá teve em casa o amigo Joaquim Galinhas a estudar uma hipotese.  Se tudo correr bem ( = orçamento simpatico  :SbSourire:  :SbSourire:  ) terei um montado na sala em breve.

Só tive 3 perdas porque por sorte o chiller só avariou no dia em que cheguei :Whistle:  :Whistle: 

Abraço !

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa noite

Recordo-me de um post colocado pelo Joaquim Galinhas, que o AC portátil gastava muita energia (W) para se arrefecer a ele próprio...

Penso que um AC convencional é a melhor escolha mesmo...

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Gonçalo Rio

> Boa noite
> 
> Recordo-me de um post colocado pelo Joaquim Galinhas, que o AC portátil gastava muita energia (W) para se arrefecer a ele próprio...
> 
> Penso que um AC convencional é a melhor escolha mesmo...
> 
> Abraço
> Pedro Ferrer


Viva Pedro,

O Joaquim esteve ca em casa e mencionou isso também. 

O AC convencional não so e melhor para o aquario, como também para mim :-)

O grande problema seria a colocação da unidade externa que penso ter-se arranjado solução (aqui na zona são muito mais restritivos com a colocação de unidades externas).


Abraço.

----------


## Gonçalo Rio

Cá vão as fotos no seu estado natural:

Apolemichthys xanthopunctatus



Labroides phthirophagus



Acropora (ainda não identifiquei a espécie)



Acropora



Montipora



Acropora Granulosa



Acropora Granulosa (penso)



Acropora Californiana



Acropora Millepora de estimação ( já tem 2 anos de crescimento )



Zoantus



Espero que gostem.

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Boas Gonçalo,

Muito bem os corais, gosto especialmente da Acropora cor salmão.

Atenção aos apetites do _Apolemichthys xanthopunctatus_. O Labroides é fora do comum, que tal vai a sua alimentação?

abraço

----------


## Gonçalo Rio

> Boas Gonçalo,
> 
> Muito bem os corais, gosto especialmente da Acropora cor salmão.
> 
> Atenção aos apetites do _Apolemichthys xanthopunctatus_. O Labroides é fora do comum, que tal vai a sua alimentação?
> 
> abraço


Boas Ricardo,

Qual delas (digo isto porque tenho uma preferencia pela cor salmão o que se nota nas Acroporas  :SbSourire:  ) ?

O Gold Flake não tem ( por enquanto ) esses apetites que mencionas (aliás está em recuperação porque teve parasitas e ainda está magrito ).  

O Labroides come literalmente tudo (se bem que em matéria de "alarvidade" nada ultrapassa a Anthia borbonius  :SbSourire21: ) e anda sempre muitissimo activo pelo aquario.

Abraço

----------


## José M Martins

Bom dia Gonçalo! Muito parabens pelo teu novo aqua  :Palmas: . ((o escumador está funcionar às mil maravilhas)). espero que o teu recente acidente não resulte em mais baixas e que tudo comece novamente a rolar.
Quando vieres passear para a LInha de Cascais não te esqueças que já tens mais duas portas abertas para te receber!  :Coradoeolhos: 
Um abraço
zé

----------


## Gonçalo Rio

> Bom dia Gonçalo! Muito parabens pelo teu novo aqua . ((o escumador está funcionar às mil maravilhas)). espero que o teu recente acidente não resulte em mais baixas e que tudo comece novamente a rolar.
> Quando vieres passear para a LInha de Cascais não te esqueças que já tens mais duas portas abertas para te receber! 
> Um abraço
> zé


Viva José.

Obrigado pelas tuas palavras ( e fico contente por o escumador estar a realizar o seu trabalho  :SbSourire2:  ).

Felizmente o incidente não causou baixas e está tudo em recuperação.

Abraço (e quando for a Cascais eu não me esqueço  :SbOk2:  ).

----------


## Gonçalo Rio

Estive a exercer os meus "dotes" de fotografo (rasca  :Coradoeolhos: ).

Cá vão umas fotos do aquario.  Logo ponho mais, bem como uma panoramica.



























E a femea do casal de Pseudanthias Ventralis (o macho anda cheio de vergonha  :SbSourire:  :SbSourire: ) 



Espero que gostem.

----------


## Paulo J. Silva

Gonçalo,

está impecável  :SbOk: ! Parabéns  :Palmas: !

----------


## Pedro M Gomes

Gonçalo tá 5 estrelas tens ai uns corais mt porreiros com grandes cores  :Big Grin:   :yb677:

----------


## João A Alves

Boas Gonçalo

Boas fotos, os corais estão com boas cores.
Que lente usaste.

Abraço

João Alves

----------


## Gonçalo Rio

> Gonçalo,
> 
> está impecável ! Parabéns !


Obrigado Paulo  :SbOk: 




> Gonçalo tá 5 estrelas tens ai uns corais mt porreiros com grandes cores


Viva Pedro, obrigado e esperemos que as mantenham  :SbSourire21:

----------


## Gonçalo Rio

> Boas Gonçalo
> 
> Boas fotos, os corais estão com boas cores.
> Que lente usaste.
> 
> Abraço
> 
> João Alves


Viva João,

Para estas fotos experimentei a minha Panasonic DMC-LX3 que tem uma lente Leica 24mm, F 2.0

Ja tirei outras com a Nikon D70 e vou postar (cada uma tem as suas vantagens).

Obrigado :SbOk:

----------


## João A Alves

Boas

Eu tenho uma Nikon D40, com a lente normal 18-55, mais quero ver se consigo uma macro.

Abraço

João Alves

----------


## Gonçalo Rio

> Boas
> 
> Eu tenho uma Nikon D40, com a lente normal 18-55, mais quero ver se consigo uma macro.
> 
> Abraço
> 
> João Alves


Tiras fotos muito boas mesmo com uma 18.

Abraço

----------


## Gonçalo Rio

Mais fotos , agora com a Nikon (parece um comparativo de máquinas  :yb624: ).

----------


## Gonçalo Rio

Consegui apanhar o macho Pseudanthias Ventralis.

----------


## João A Alves

Boas 

Estive hoje em casa do Gonçalo, fiquei admirado com o aquário dele, não tem nada a ver com as fotos que ele colocou.
Tem uns corais lindissimos e cheios de cor, então este com pontas rochas nem se fala, é lindissimo em que nesta foto não mostra a verdadeira cor dele

[QUOTE

QUOTE]

parabêns gonçalo, tens um aquário espéctacular.

Abraço

João Alves

----------


## Gonçalo Rio

> Boas 
> 
> Estive hoje em casa do Gonçalo, fiquei admirado com o aquário dele, não tem nada a ver com as fotos que ele colocou.
> Tem uns corais lindissimos e cheios de cor, então este com pontas rochas nem se fala, é lindissimo em que nesta foto não mostra a verdadeira cor dele
> 
> [QUOTE
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> ...


Obrigado pelas tuas palavras João, foi um prazer em te receber cá em casa a ti e ao João Ramos e à vossa simpatia.

Abraço

----------


## Gonçalo Rio

Mais algumas fotos.  Espero que gostem !

Genicanthus Bellus





Chaetondontoplus Duboulayi

----------


## Paulo J. Silva

Oi Gonçalo,

que máquina/lente usas? As tuas fotos são muito boas.  :Palmas:

----------


## Gonçalo Rio

> Oi Gonçalo,
> 
> que máquina/lente usas? As tuas fotos são muito boas.


Viva Paulo,

Uso uma Nikon D70 com lente 28-120 mm em tripé 

Abraço !

----------


## Gonçalo Rio



----------


## Marcos Martins

Boas!
Essa area tecnica está espetacular!
 :Palmas:  :Palmas:  :Palmas:  :Palmas:  :Palmas:

----------


## Miguel Correia

Olá Gonçalo,

O refrigerador está dentro do móvel com a sump? Não tens problemas de aquecimento dentro do armário? usas alguma ventoínha (circuito) para extrair o ar quente? 

Cumprimentos,
Miguel

----------


## Gonçalo Rio

> Olá Gonçalo,
> 
> O refrigerador está dentro do móvel com a sump? Não tens problemas de aquecimento dentro do armário? usas alguma ventoínha (circuito) para extrair o ar quente? 
> 
> Cumprimentos,
> Miguel


Viva Miguel,

O RedSeaMax não tem sump (tem uma "sump" por detras do aquário principal).

O sitio onde o aquario está (sala) tem ar-condicionado, pelo que a intervenção do refrigerador é reduzida (este refrigerador também pode incluir aquecedor e UV).

Abraço !

----------


## Gonçalo Rio

> Boas!
> Essa area tecnica está espetacular!


Viva Marcos !

Obrigado  :yb677:

----------


## Pedro M Gomes

Olá Gonçalo,
Está 5* tal como eu gosto com Hi-tech no seu melhor  :Big Grin:  hahahahaha  :yb677:  prabens 

Regards,
Pedro

----------


## Gonçalo Rio

Aqui estão o exemplo dos dados que se conseguem retirar (ainda estou em fase de exploração).

Irei fazer uma análise mais acentuada de correlacções entre variáveis (talvez utilizando uma solução Data Mining).

temperatura20072009.jpg

PH20072009.jpg

densidade20072009.jpg

----------


## Gonçalo Rio

> Olá Gonçalo,
> Está 5* tal como eu gosto com Hi-tech no seu melhor  hahahahaha  prabens 
> 
> Regards,
> Pedro


Thanks ! As vezes tanto fio baralha um pouco  :SbSourire2: 

Abraço  :SbOk2:

----------


## Pedro M Gomes

> Thanks ! As vezes tanto fio baralha um pouco 
> 
> Abraço


A quem o dizes !  :Coradoeolhos:  hhhahhahahaahhaahha  :Whistle:

----------


## Artur Fonseca

> temperatura20072009.jpg


Esse gráfico tá muito interessante e esses zigzags parecem ser a variação da temperatura com a ligação intermitente do termostato  :SbOk:

----------


## Gonçalo Rio

> Esse gráfico tá muito interessante e esses zigzags parecem ser a variação da temperatura com a ligação intermitente do termostato


Neste caso do chiller Artur porque o termoestao está para 25º e o chiller dispara a partir dos 26,5º.

Dá a sensação que o chiller dispara e depois a temperatura baixa bastante (obviamente que o AC na sala ajuda e muito).

Nota-se também mais a intervenção do chiller nas horas de pico de calor.

Enfim existe muito que interpretar.

Abraço !  :SbOk:

----------


## Artur Fonseca

> Neste caso do chiller Artur porque o termoestao está para 25º e o chiller dispara a partir dos 26,5º.


Boa, não me lembrava do chiller  :SbOk:  No geral a temperatura parece estar muito bem, tipo com a média nos 25.8 e uma variância máxima de 0.4  :SbOk3:

----------


## Gonçalo Rio

Quem tiver curiosidade pode vizualizar um conjunto de indicadores do RedReef em tempo real aqui: http://redreef.hobby-site.com/

----------


## Gonçalo Rio

Fiz recentemente uma encomenda  de Phytoplancton vivo, rotiferos vivos e copepods vivos.

Aproveitei e filmei a embalagem com os copepods vivos (eram imensos como podem ver pela imagem).

YouTube - Live Copepods

----------


## Roberto Isidoro

> Fiz recentemente uma encomenda  de Phytoplancton vivo, rotiferos vivos e copepods vivos.
> 
> Aproveitei e filmei a embalagem com os copepods vivos (eram imensos como podem ver pela imagem).
> 
> YouTube - Live Copepods



Ola Gonçalo,


O teu aquário esta louco, Parabéns   :SbOk:  :SbOk: 
Gostaria de saber onde é que mandas-tes vir esses vivos?

----------


## Gonçalo Rio

> Ola Gonçalo,
> 
> 
> O teu aquário esta louco, Parabéns  
> Gostaria de saber onde é que mandas-tes vir esses vivos?


Viva Roberto e obrigado pelas tuas palavras.

Mandei vir de Reefphyto - Live Food For Your Marine Aquarium. , pode ser que alguém cá em Portugal aposte neste tipo de produtos (eles não mandam vir p.ex artémia viva).

Abraço.

----------


## Pedro Miguel Peres

Gonçalo,

Essa encomenda é para algum projecto de reprodução ? Onde encontras-te essas maravilhas ?

Peres

----------


## Gonçalo Rio

> Gonçalo,
> 
> Essa encomenda é para algum projecto de reprodução ? Onde encontras-te essas maravilhas ?
> 
> Peres


Viva Pedro,

Foi mais para experimentar a qualidade do fornecedor e dar um "mimo" aos meus peixes e corais  :SbSourire: 

A fonte das maravihas está no post acima do teu  :SbSourire2: 

Abraço

----------


## Pedro Miguel Peres

> ...
> A fonte das maravihas está no post acima do teu 
> ...


Opps  :Admirado: , obrigado por o reparo.

Essa questão de ver o monitor de pernas para o ar é criativa  :yb624: 

Peres

----------


## Gonçalo Rio

> Opps , obrigado por o reparo.
> 
> Essa questão de ver o monitor de pernas para o ar é criativa 
> 
> Peres


Agora confesso que não percebi....monitor ?  :SbSourire21:

----------


## Pedro Miguel Peres

> Agora confesso que não percebi....monitor ?


Gonçalo,

Escreves-te "A fonte das maravihas está no post acima do teu", mas na realidade está abaixo do meu, dai a brincadeira  :Olá: 

Peres

----------


## Gonçalo Rio

> Gonçalo,
> 
> Escreves-te "A fonte das maravihas está no post acima do teu", mas na realidade está abaixo do meu, dai a brincadeira 
> 
> Peres


Mas o teu post a colocar a pergunta foi as 23:12 e o post anterior ao teu que é o meu às 22:55 refere o link onde aquiri os produtos  :SbSourire2:  :SbSourire2:  :SbSourire2:  (olha para o que nos deu agora para este tema dos posts   :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:  ).

Abraço ! :SbOk2:

----------


## Roberto Isidoro

Muito obrigado por partilhar este site.
 :Coradoeolhos:  :Coradoeolhos:  :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Gonçalo Rio

> Muito obrigado por partilhar este site.


Ora essa.

Abraço !

----------


## Gonçalo Rio

Carissimos,

Na passada sexta-feira o meu RedSeaMax apresentou um problema julgo eu que no silicone o que levou a um "pinga-pinga" que me obrigou a vazar todo o aquario e seu conteudo.

Uma vez que cá em casa já ganhei uma adepta deste hobby  :Coradoeolhos:  , irei aproveitar este entusiasmo para montar um aquário maior e desta forma irei colocar à venda o RedSeaMax 250D novinho em folha que me foi disponibilizado para substituição do que tinha, bem como um conjunto de material.

Devido a este facto fica encerrada esta thread do RedSeaMax (pode ser que alguém abra em breve uma outra  com uma montagem neste aquário  :SbSourire2: ).

Irei (espero eu) abrir em devido tempo (tenho de fazer contas aos  :SbRiche: ) outra thread com a montagem de outro aquário.

Um provavel até já......

----------


## Luis Santos

> Carissimos,
> 
> Na passada sexta-feira o meu RedSeaMax apresentou um problema julgo eu que no silicone o que levou a um "pinga-pinga" que me obrigou a vazar todo o aquario e seu conteudo.
> 
> Uma vez que cá em casa já ganhei uma adepta deste hobby  , irei aproveitar este entusiasmo para montar um aquário maior e desta forma irei colocar à venda o RedSeaMax 250D novinho em folha que me foi disponibilizado para substituição do que tinha, bem como um conjunto de material.
> 
> Devido a este facto fica encerrada esta thread do RedSeaMax (pode ser que alguém abra em breve uma outra  com uma montagem neste aquário ).
> 
> Irei (espero eu) abrir em devido tempo (tenho de fazer contas aos ) outra thread com a montagem de outro aquário.
> ...


Boas Gonçalo ,já viste bem o teu azar :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624: .
Ñeste caso aplica-se bem o ditado ,Há males que vêm por bem
Boa sorte para a nova montagem

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas

é sempre a mesma desculpa :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624: 

já é velha, usei um monte de vezes :SbOk3: 

mas continua a resultar :SbSourire2:  :SbSourire2: 

boa sorte para o novo projecto :Pracima:  :Pracima:

----------


## PedroPedroso

boas Gonçalo

és mesmo azarado com as inundaçoes.....

bom aqua novo e um até já..

abraço

----------


## Gonçalo Rio

> Boas Gonçalo ,já viste bem o teu azar.
> Ñeste caso aplica-se bem o ditado ,Há males que vêm por bem
> Boa sorte para a nova montagem


Viva Luis !

Obrigado pelas tuas palavras.

Só te garanto é que não desejo a ninguém o que passei na sexta-feira passada. Não fosse um grande amigo meu (não vos cheguei a pedir porque não foi necessário) estaria com os vivos todos mortos.....

Mas enfim, segundo sei pela propria RedSea Europa e EUA, sou caso único.

----------


## Gonçalo Rio

> boas Gonçalo
> 
> és mesmo azarado com as inundaçoes.....
> 
> bom aqua novo e um até já..
> 
> abraço


Nem me digas nada Pedro, já sabes bem o que passei nestes anos ....

Abraço para ti também !

----------


## Gonçalo Rio

> boas
> 
> é sempre a mesma desculpa
> 
> já é velha, usei um monte de vezes
> 
> mas continua a resultar
> 
> boa sorte para o novo projecto


LOLOL  :SbSourire2: 

Grande Carlos,

Devem-se aproveitar sempre estas "janelas de abertura".

Tive sorte da minha cara metade observar o pinga-pinga e a minha cara e me ter encorajado para montar outro (eu aproveitei logo para avançar para maior, e foi dificil convencer porque ela sempre gostou muito desta solução da Redsea).

Abraço ! :SbOk2:

----------


## Luis Santos

> Viva Luis !
> 
> Obrigado pelas tuas palavras.
> 
> Só te garanto é que não desejo a ninguém o que passei na sexta-feira passada. Não fosse um grande amigo meu (não vos cheguei a pedir porque não foi necessário) estaria com os vivos todos mortos.....
> 
> Mas enfim, segundo sei pela propria RedSea Europa e EUA, sou caso único.


Boas Gonçalo ,já passei pelo mesmo mas a fuga como era no topo do aquario resolveu-se bem .Uma vez disseram-me que se a fuga fosse a meio do aquario ,a cola dos corais resolvia isso (provisoriamente é claro).
Se precisares de um serralheiro para a estrutura diz qualquer coisa .
O trabalho dele é cinco estrelas e em "conta".A oficina dele é num parque industrial no bairro da tabaqueira

----------

